# Okay, I need your honest opinions



## SeaBassTheCat (Nov 12, 2013)

What do you think? 
I know, I know. The shading along the tail just looks so smooth, and you can really tell the detail i put into the eyes.
I'm amazing. Talented, gifted. I've heard it all, but like everyone else, I could always use some criticism,
so lay it on me.


----------



## Candy007 (Aug 5, 2014)

What is it? a some kind of crazy half mermaid/ maybe lizzard man(woman?!) with a red hair bow...eeeh Lovin' the abs tho, and oh, the eyes!! the charming eyes :tongue: KEEP IT UP GIRL xD!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Awww, is that your self-portrait?


----------



## superbundle (Nov 29, 2012)

@ScientiaOmnemEst
Bunnyyyyy!! 

Ahem* back to biznez @SeaBassTheCat
I can see you have a really good sense of proportion. Seriously, people usually screw that up, but I think you have the eye for that. It is stiff, I'm sure you know this, too. Don't be afraid though, do lots of (the specific technique slips my mind), fast sketches, where capturing the shape is emphasized over the details, i.e. shoulders = circle, arm = oval, etc. Do this to capture other postures. It would help to have a live model, or you could always just use google images. But seriously, don't be afraid to go out of your comfort zone. Everyone is initially bad at everything. It takes years of being bad at something to finally be good. Build the tolerance to be bad at something. 

(whereisthethumbsupsignwhenyouneedit/imaginarythumbsup)! Great job overall!


----------



## SeaBassTheCat (Nov 12, 2013)

Candy007 said:


> What is it? a some kind of crazy half mermaid/ maybe lizzard man(woman?!) with a red hair bow...eeeh Lovin' the abs tho, and oh, the eyes!! the charming eyes :tongue: KEEP IT UP GIRL xD!


xD It's a naga


----------



## Candy007 (Aug 5, 2014)

SeaBassTheCat said:


> xD It's a naga


Interesting.. I had to google it (can't help it) I'm not really great at mythical characters, although I like that stuff ^^


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

I like the nipples.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah, and I was just getting ready to give someone my dishonest opinion.


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

Damn, she's sexy. It _is_ a she right? Right?


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I would take a look at sites like deviant art and see similar drawings, then using those you can see what you're missing, and how to improve. People generally prefer to avoid criticizing. I found this on a quick search Naga by TheNagaClub on deviantART
like yours it would be improved with texture specifically on the tail.

The face is a particular difficult part of drawing, and yours needs work.


----------



## SeaBassTheCat (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope you guys arent actually taking me seriously now.


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

Is that my dad. Fuck, it's so beautiful. 

Would you go out to dinner with me tonight?


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

Chiaroscuro said:


> Is that my dad. Fuck, it's so beautiful.
> 
> Would you go out to dinner with me tonight?


You would go out on a dinner date with your dad? Uh.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Sn- snapesnogger? Is that you? Can I have your autograph? Can you draw more mpreg nagas?


----------



## SeaBassTheCat (Nov 12, 2013)

Retsu said:


> Sn- snapesnogger? Is that you? Can I have your autograph? Can you draw more mpreg nagas?


MPREG?! What do you take me for?! Some cheap furry drawing pervert! I'm not a freakin animal! 
The nerve of some people!


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm sorry but it's so hilarious to me I can't focus on criticizing it.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Beautiful serpent. Love it!


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

I feel like the green is not really working. It looks like you want to build the form using the color, which is working for the lower part of the tail (the part on the ground), but not so much the upper part, or the two parts are not consistent in that regard.

Or if the green is just meant to give information of the color of the tail, then I feel like the whole thing, (not including the human body,) should be in green.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

It kind of reminds me of the old computer game cover.. Companions of Xanth.










And seeing as I haven't seen the cover since I was a kid... And I considered this illustration to be one of the best...

Now, I can see the arms and.. I understand that I see better. :kitteh:


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Such beauty. Brilliant vivid colours and smooth lines, really gives the image a 'pop'! The empty space is designed so subtly that it makes the whole piece feels like a living fantasy; almost surreal. The original design is something never seen before, such a masterpiece could only be crafted by the hands of a maestro.

10/10 overall.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Your proportions and anatomy were off, I fixed it for you.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Kinda cute and creepy at the same time. I don't know if you were shooting for that, but if you were, great job!


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Laze said:


> Your proportions and anatomy were off, I fixed it for you.


Is it strange that I find this normal for my eyes?


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

WeirdRaptor28 said:


> Is it strange that I find this normal for my eyes?


I think every man has drawn dicks on something at least once in their life. Unless you were getting at something else?


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow..So O.O beautiful..such work put in to it! Those eyes make me feels things I have ever felt before

* *




mainly an absurd amount of fear 



Looks somewhat like Mr. DeMartino from Daria


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Laze said:


> I think every man has drawn dicks on something at least once in their life. Unless you were getting at something else?


It does remind me a lot of Rule 34. I don't want to talk about it. :laughing:


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

WeirdRaptor28 said:


> It does remind me a lot of Rule 34. I don't want to talk about it. :laughing:


Googled it, I get it now. Haha, I'm not really up-to-date on memes.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Retsu said:


> Sn- snapesnogger? Is that you? Can I have your autograph? Can you draw more mpreg nagas?


Ah.. from the early days when Deviantart hadn't changed its' logo.


----------

